# Sponge Filter (Poret vs. ATI/Ista/Deep Blue



## UnicornStampedes (Jul 10, 2015)

PART ONE:
Which one is better between these two poret sponge filters?

5 inch cube with 30ppi

or

4 inch cube with 45ppi

So a bigger cube with bigger holes or a smaller cube with smaller holes...
*Which is better for holding more beneficial bacteria? *

PART TWO:
These *poret* filters are described as only meant for a *maximum of 30 gallon tanks*









whereas
*ATI/Ista/Deep Blue* are described as able to handle *up to 120 gallons*... 









I was just wondering why there's such a huge difference between their claims... 
Why is it that the _"high quality"_ poret sponge filter is advertised to be capable of supporting lower tank volumes compared to the cheaper brands?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

I use sponge filters in some of my tanks (10 and 20 gallon). I've used the cheaper ones with great success. I think that besides the size of the holes in the foam you have to take into account how much water is going to flow through the sponge. I would imagine a denser foam has less flow. I use 2 sizes of poret in my canister filters (I forget the size, maybe 30 and 20?) which is great for catching small particles but I find I need to clean the foam more often.

Also how are you going to power the filter? airstone or powerhead? That will make a difference too. If its going to be your main filter then I personally would go with the cheaper one with a powerhead, depending on tank size.

On a side note, when I first was stocking my 110 I used 2 used sponge filters, the cheap ones that are listed as good for ponds , with airstones to help cycle the tank. After a canister filter debacle those 2 sponge filters ran my stocked tank for over 2 weeks while I got a new canister.

Now someone is going to come along and probably say everything I said is wrong because I don't know the exact mechanics of sponge filters, but this is my experience


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Alot of people rave about the port sponges. I think I would get the 5" ones. For a 30 gallon and under I would use one sponge, for a 40 gallon tank I would use 2 sponges. What size tanks are you looking to filters? 

The ratings seem a bit crazy, I would not use one of those sponges for a 120 gallon tank.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

When I add tanks to my fishroom I plan on getting poret sponges or doing more hamburg matten filters.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I use 45 PPI poret in my shrimp tank. I've heard stories of fish fry and baby shrimp crawling through 30 PPI foam. However, if breeding isn't in your plans, 30 PPI flows better for longer between cleanings.


----------

